# Case 1030



## IH_966 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone own/know anything about these tractors? Are they good quality? I know where I can get one, I just want to know if its worth checking out


----------



## brendon (Feb 9, 2013)

Probs the best tractor you'll ever use other than a magnum


----------

